# El Timer 555 (estructura y funcionamiento)



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola, para empezar con un nuevo tema les doy información de este famoso IC, muy requerido por electronicos y electricistas en nuestros dias, pero si lo quieren bajar les doy un word , chao

*EL TIMER 555*
Este excepcional Circuito Integrado muy difundido en nuestros días nació hace 30  años y continúa utilizándose actualmente, veamos una muy breve reseña histórica de este C.I..
Jack Kilby ingeniero de Texas Instrument en el año de 1950 se las ingenió para darle vida al primer circuito integrado, una compuerta lógica, desde entonces y hasta nuestros tiempos han aparecido innumerables circuitos integrados, en Julio de 1972, apareció en la fabrica de circuitos integrados SIGNETICS CORP., un microcircuito de tiempo el NE555V, inventado por el grupo que dirigió el Jefe de Producción en ese tiempo, Gene Hanateck, este integrado se puede aplicar a diversas aplicaciones, tales como; · Control de sistemas secuenciales, 
· Generación de tiempos de retraso, 
· Divisor de frecuencias, 
· Modulación por anchura de pulsos, 
· Repetición de pulsos, 
· Generación de pulsos controlados por tensión, etc.Además de ser tan versátil contiene una precisión aceptable para la mayoría de los circuitos que requieren controlar el tiempo, su funcionamiento depende únicamente de los componentes pasivos externos que se le interconectan al microcircuito 555.


*Descripción del Timer 555:*
Se alimenta de una fuente externa conectada entre sus terminales (8) positiva y (1) tierra; el valor de la fuente de alimentación se extiende desde 4.5 Volts hasta 18.0 Volts de corriente continua, la misma fuente exterior se conecta a un circuito pasivo RC exterior, que proporciona por medio de la descarga de su Capacitor una señal de voltaje que esta en función del tiempo, esta señal de tensión es de 1/3 de Vcc y se compara contra el voltaje aplicado externamente sobre la terminal (2) que es la entrada de un comparador como se puede apreciar en la gráfica anterior. 
La terminal (6) se ofrece como la entrada de otro comparador, en la cual se compara a 2/3 de la Vcc contra la amplitud de señal externa que le sirve de disparo. 
La terminal (5) se dispone para producir (PAM) modulación por anchura de pulsos, la descarga del condensador exterior se hace por medio de la terminal (7), se descarga cuando el transistor (NPN) T1, se encuentra en saturación, se puede descargar prematuramente el Capacitor por medio de la polarización del transistor (PNP) T2. 
Se dispone de la base de T2 en la terminal (4) del circuito integrado 555, si no se desea descargar antes de que se termine el periodo, esta terminal debe conectarse directamente a Vcc, con esto se logra mantener cortado al transistor T2 de otro modo se puede poner a cero la salida involuntariamente, aun cuando no se desee. 
La salida esta provista en la terminal (3) del microcircuito y es además la salida de un amplificador de corriente (buffer), este hecho le da más versatilidad al circuito de tiempo 555, ya que la corriente máxima que se puede obtener cuando la terminal (3) sea conecta directamente al nivel de tierra es de 200 mA. 
La salida del comparador "A" y la salida del comparador "B" están conectadas al Reset y Set del FF tipo SR respectivamente, la salida del FF-SR actúa como señal de entrada para el amplificador de corriente (Buffer), mientras que en la terminal (6) el nivel de tensión sea más pequeño que el nivel de voltaje contra el que se compara la entrada reset del FF-SR no se activará, por otra parte mientras que el nivel de tensión presente en la terminal 2 sea más grande que el nivel de tensión contra el que se compara la entrada Set del FF-SR no se activará. 
El microcircuito 555 es un circuito de tiempo que tiene las siguientes características: 
*· La corriente máxima de salida es de 200 mA cuando la terminal (3) de salida se encuentra conectada directamente a tierra.
· Los retardos de tiempo de ascenso y descenso son idénticos y tienen un valor de 100 nseg.
· La fuente de alimentación puede tener un rango que va desde 4.5 Volts hasta 16 Volts de CD.
· Los valores de las resistencias R1 y R2 conectadas exteriormente van desde 1 ohm hasta 100 kohms para obtener una corrimiento de temperatura de 0.5% a 1% de error en la precisión, el valor máximo a utilizarse en la suma de las dos resistencias es de 20 Mohms.
· El valor del Capacitor externo contiene únicamente las limitaciones proporcionadas por su fabricante.
· La temperatura máxima que soporta cuando se están soldando sus terminales es de 330 centígrados durante 19 segundos.
· La disipación de potencia o transferencia de energía que se pierde en la terminal de salida por medio de calor es de 600 mW.*El dispositivo 555 es un circuito integrado muy estable cuya función primordial es la de producir pulsos de temporización con una gran precisión y que, además, puede funcionar como oscilador.Sus características más destacables son: 
Temporización desde microsegundos hasta horas. 
Modos de funcionamiento: 
Monoestable. 
Astable.
 
Aplicaciones: 
Temporizador. 
Oscilador. 
Divisor de frecuencia. 
Modulador de frecuencia. 
Generador de señales triangulares.
 

Las aplicaciones del 555 son tan numerosas que prácticamente no existe un sistema electrónico que no lo utilice de alguna forma. Su versatilidad, bajo costo y sencillez de uso lo hacen imprescindible en muchos casos. Además sobre el se ha escrito mucha literatura y existen cientos de libros, artículos y documentos sobre sus aplicaciones reales y potenciales.
El circuito integrado 555 en su presentación usual de cápsula plástica dispone de 8 pines. Puede estar etiquetado bajo distintos nombres o referencias dependiendo del fabricante (NE555, µA555, LM555, SN72555, XR-555, CA555, HA1755, NC1455, TA7555P, ECG955, etc). También se consigue en otras presentaciones incluyendo cápsulas metálicas para aplicaciones de montaje superficial (SMT).
El 555 convencional consta internamente de 23 transistores, 2 diodos y 12 resistencias de las cuales 3 son de 5 Kohms por eso tiene el nombre de 555. Este circuito tiene una capacidad suficiente para impulsar directamente leds, zumbadores, bobinas de relé, paralantes, piezoeléctricos y otros componentes, además, es directamente compatible con circuitos integrados digitales estándares, que es otra de sus grandes ventajas.
*a)  Configuración de pines*
Se puede ver de la figura que independientemente del tipo de encapsulado la numeración de las pines es la misma.
El 556 es un C.I con 2 temporizadores tipo 555 en una sola unidad de 14 pines y el 558 es un C.I. con 4 temporizadores tipo 555 en una sola unidad de 14 pines

*Descripción de las pines del 555*​*1  Tierra o masa:  ( Ground ) Conexión a tierra del circuito en general. *

*2  Disparo: ( Trigger* *)* Es en esta patilla, donde se establece el inicio del tiempo de retardo, si el 555 es configurado como monostable. Este proceso de disparo ocurre cuando este pin va por debajo del nivel de 1/3 del voltaje de alimentación. Este pulso debe ser de corta duración, pues si se mantiene bajo por mucho tiempo la salida se quedará en alto hasta que la entrada de disparo pase a alto otra vez.
*3  Salida:* *( Output )* Aquí veremos el resultado de la operación del temporizador, ya sea que este conectado como monostable, astable u otro. Cuando la salida es alta, el voltaje será el voltaje de aplicación (Vcc) menos 1.7 Voltios. Esta salida se puede obligar a estar en casi 0 voltios con la ayuda de la patilla # 4 (reset)
*4  Reset:* Si se pone a un nivel por debajo de 0.7 Voltios, pone la patilla de salida # 3 a nivel bajo. Si por algún motivo esta patilla no se utiliza hay que conectarla a Vcc para evitar que el 555 se "resetee"
*5  Control de voltaje: ( Control ) *Cuando el temporizador se utiliza en el modo de controlador de voltaje, el voltaje en esta patilla puede variar casi desde Vcc (en la practica como Vcc -1 voltio) hasta casi 0 V (aprox. 2 Voltios ). Así es posible modificar los tiempos en que la patilla # 3 esta en alto o en bajo independiente del diseño (establecido por las resistencias y condensadores conectados externamente al 555) . El voltaje aplicado a la patilla # 5 puede variar entre un 45 y un 90 % de Vcc en la configuración monostable. Cuando se utiliza la configuración astable, el voltaje puede variar desde 1.7 voltios hasta Vcc. Modificando el voltaje en esta patilla en la configuración astable causará la frecuencia original del astable sea modulada en frecuencia (FM). Si esta patilla no se utiliza, se recomienda ponerle un capacitor de 0.01uF para evitar las interferencias
*6  Umbral:* *( Threshold)* Es una entrada a un comparador interno que tiene el 555  y se utiliza para poner la salida (Pin # 3) a nivel bajo bajo
*7  Descarga: ( Discharge )* Utilizado para descargar con efectividad el condensador externo utilizado por el temporizador para su funcionamiento.*8  V+:* También llamado Vcc, es el pin donde se conecta el voltaje de alimentación  que va de 4.5 voltios hasta 16 voltios (máximo). Hay versiones militares de este integrado que llegan hasta 18 Voltios*Especificaciones generales del 555*
*Vcc *
*5-Voltios*
*10-Voltios*
*15-Voltios*
*Notas*

*Frecuencia máxima (Astable)*
500-kHz a 2-MHz
Varia con el Mfg y el diseño

*Nivel de tensión Vc (medio)*
3.3-V
6.6-V
10.0-V
Nominal

*Error de frecuencia (Astable)*
~ 5%
~ 5%
~ 5%
Temperatura 25° C

*Error de temporización (Monoestable)*
~ 1%
~ 1%
~ 1%
Temperatura 25° C

*Máximo valor de Ra + Rb*
3.4-Meg
6.2-Meg
10-Meg


*Valor mínimo de Ra*
5-K
5-K
5-K


*Valor mínimo de Rb*
3-K
3-K
3-K


*Reset VH/VL (pin-4)*
0.4/<0.3
0.4/<0.3
0.4/<0.3


*Corriente de salida (pin-3)*
~200ma
~200ma
~200ma




b) El temporizador 555 se puede conectar para que funcione de diferentes maneras, entre los más importantes están: como multivibrador astable y como multivibrador monoestable 
Multivibrador astable:  Este tipo de funcionamiento se caracteriza por una salida con forma de onda cuadrada (o rectangular) continua de ancho predefinido por el diseñador del circuito.  El esquema de conexión e s el que se muestra. La señal, de salida tiene un nivel alto por un tiempo T1 y en un nivel bajo un tiempo T2. Los tiempos de duración dependen de los valores de R1 y R2.
*T1 = 0.693(R1+R2)C1   (seg)          y          T2 = 0.693 x R2 x C1  (seg)*
La frecuencia con que la señal de salida oscila está dada por la fórmula:
*f = 1/(0.693 x C1 x (R1 + 2 x R2))                f =  1 / (T1 + T2 )*
y el período es simplemente *    T  =  1 / f*
Hay que recordar que el período es el tiempo que dura la señal
 hasta que ésta se vuelve a repetir (Tb - Ta), ver gráfico.Cuando la señal de disparo está a nivel alto (ej. 5V con Vcc 5V) la salida se mantiene a nivel bajo (0V), que es el estado de reposo.Una vez se produce el flanco descendente de la señal de disparo y se pasa por el valor de disparo, la salida se mantiene a nivel alto (Vcc) hasta transcurrido el tiempo determinado por la ecuación: *T = 1.1 x R1 x C   ( seg )*​Es recomendable, para no tener problemas de sincronización que el flanco de bajada de la señal de disparo sea de una pendiente elevada, pasando lo más rápidamente posible a un nivel bajo (idealmente 0V). *NOTA*: en el modo monoestable, el disparo debería ser puesto nuevamente a nivel alto antes que termine la temporización.
Multivibrador Monostable: En este caso el circuito entrega a su salida un sólo pulso de un ancho establecido por el diseñador (tiempo de duración). El esquema de conexión es el que se muestra. La Fórmula para calcular el tiempo de duración (tiempo que la salida esta en nivel alto) es: T = 1.1 x R1 x C1 (en segundos). Observa que es necesario que la señal de disparo, sea de nivel bajo y de muy corta duración en el PIN # 2 del C.I. para iniciar la señal de salida.



Este circuito funciona con el muy conocido integrado: El temporizador 555. Se utilizan 2 C.I. 555 o 1 C.I. 556 (tiene dos temporizadores en uno sola integrado).


----------



## Humano (Oct 29, 2009)

Creo que esa información más o menos está ya en wikipedia en español.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/NE555

En breve quiero simularlo en el LTspice junto con un oscilador con cristal de cuarzo. Fundamental para el generador PWM que quiero hacer!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 6, 2009)

espera un poco, esa información SE PARECE al que he dejado en este foro pero no es igual, en todo caso, gracias por el link


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 20, 2009)

Hola, muy bién explicado el funcionamiento y las configuraciones del 555 
Yo tengo una duda: ¿cómo puedo mantener la salida de un 555 configurado como astable mientras esté en el nivel alto de la señal cuadrada de salida si se ha cortado la Vcc (es decir si se corta la alimentación de la patilla 8)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

ManoloAndaluz dijo:


> Hola, muy bién explicado el funcionamiento y las configuraciones del 555
> Yo tengo una duda: ¿cómo puedo mantener la salida de un 555 configurado como aestable mientras esté en el nivel alto de la señal cuadrada de salida si se ha cortado la Vcc (es decir si se corta la alimentación de la patilla 8)?


Le agregas un transistor NPN acoplado capacitivamente a la pata 3 (Salida del 555) y tomas la salida del Tr por colector, mientras oscile el 555, el transistor trabaja, no hay oscilación el transistor no trabaja la base se polariza a tensión de GND (Resistencia mediante), el Tr pasa a corte y sobre la unión Tr-Resistencia de colector aparece +Vcc.
Esto es válido para frecuencias mayores a unas decenas de Hz, si la frecuencia es menor hay que buscar otra solución o complicar esta.


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 20, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Le agregas un transistor NPN acoplado capacitivamente a la pata 3 (Salida del 555) y tomas la salida del Tr por colector, mientras oscile el 555, el transistor trabaja, no hay oscilación el transistor no trabaja la base se polariza a tensión de GND (Resistencia mediante), el Tr pasa a corte y sobre la unión Tr-Resistencia de colector aparece +Vcc.
> Esto es válido para frecuencias mayores a unas decenas de Hz, si la frecuencia es menor hay que buscar otra solución o complicar esta.


Gracias, pero creo que no lo he entendido bién, a ver, acoplo ¿el emisor? del transistor a la salida 3 del 555, pongo la base a tierra mediante una resistencia y ¿qué hago con el colector?
Perdón por mi ignorancia.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2009)

he estado haciendo alguna scosas con unos 555 que compre, y sigo pensando que es un integrado que demuestra como , con buena publicidad o dandole apoy a los hoobystas se les puede vender cualquier porqueria.

basicamente y si dejamos de lado la entrda de V. ref.l (por ahora) en el 95% de lso casos el 555 se usa como inversor trigger.

y en un chip de 8 patas entrarian 3 de esos.
asi que el 555 es una KK.

ayer lo estaba usando , para un simple oscilador, y queria agregarle un simpel timer , digo:
usare la entrada de reset.
me servira.
miro la data .......y me parece raro.
yo estaba ilusionado con que esa entrada de reset seria trigger.
no.
merda.
es un T.
si lo alimentas con Vcc= 10v
el reset se activa recien cuando cae a menos de 0,5v , como bien dice la data.

una KK de las grandes KKs.
que demuestra la tremenda incapacidad de los hoobystas por seguir avanzando .
y luego discuten acerca de tecnicos e ingenieros.
aca se ve la tremenda incapacidad de avanzar en nada si no tenes estudios.

y ojito.
estudiar puede estudiar cualquiera, incluso vos hoobysta que estas enojado por lo que estas leyendo ya que dormis con un 555 bajo la almohada.

por que no seguis experimentando con otros ???
por que no lees teoria ???????



   d


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

Algo así tal vez te sirva:


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 20, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo así tal vez te sirva:


Así no me sirve porque se quedaría a nivel alto hasta que volviera a oscilar y yo lo que quiero es, vamos a ver si me explico mejor que antes: tengo un 555 que me da una señal que se mantiene 10 segundos a nivel alto y 4 a nivel bajo, mientras le llega la señal a la patilla 8, pues bién, yo lo que quiero es que si esa señal de alimentación se corta cuando la salida del 555 está a nivel alto y todavía no ha estado los 10 segundos, pues que siga sólo hasta que se acben esos diez segundos. ¿Se puede hacer eso de alguna manera?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

Si se corta "Toda" la alimentación no tienes de donde sacar tensión para mantener el estado "Alto", se muere "Todo".

Tal vez se podría agregar un relee con retardo mecánico y precio exorbitante que se mantiene en estado sin alimentación eléctrica.

Si tienes tu circuito alimentado por 2 fuentes distintas de las cuales 1 se podría interrumpir, se podría hacer un doble sistema de retardo (2 Monoestables) 

¿ Sería mucho preguntar que es lo que quieres hacer ?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2009)

Hola fernando


> por que no seguis experimentando con otros ???


como por ejemplo cual otro seria similar, que se te venga a la mente, para probarlo...



> que demuestra la tremenda incapacidad de los hoobystas por seguir avanzando .
> y luego discuten acerca de tecnicos e ingenieros.
> aca se ve la tremenda incapacidad de avanzar en nada si no tenes estudios.


Danos chance algunos hacemos lo que podemos...
Saludos...


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 20, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si se corta "Toda" la alimentación no tienes de donde sacar tensión para mantener el estado "Alto", se muere "Todo".
> 
> Tal vez se podría agregar un relee con retardo mecánico y precio exorbitante que se mantiene en estado sin alimentación eléctrica.
> 
> ...


Es que me lo piden en una práctica de la universidad, pero claro to pruebo un montón de cosas pero siempre al cortarse la alimentación pues se apaga como es lo normal, por eso estaba hecho un lío, pero bueno, lo entregaré xcomo lo tengo y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
Gracias de todas formas


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Hola fernando
> como por ejemplo cual otro seria similar, que se te venga a la mente, para probarlo...
> 
> Danos chance algunos hacemos lo que podemos...
> Saludos...


 
dale al CD4093 y mira y inventa todas las aplicaciones que podes hacer con lo que tiene adentro.
son 4 ladrillso iguales, tipo "mis ladrillos" que te permiten armar un monton de cosas, por que son 4 en un solo chip. 
lubeck tenes bloqueada la posibilidad de recibir mensajes privados.

un saludo


.
.
.

.
.
.
.

manolo LO PRIMERO es definor MUY BIEN que e slo que piden.

quizas tu circuito maneje a otro , y lo que llamas "estado alto" sea un 1 logico, el cual el otro circuito lo vera naturalmente por que tendra en su entrada una R pull up .
entonces cuando el circuito que tu armas esta apagado o sea sin energia simplemente no jode.
cuando TU circuito esta activo da un cero mandando a masa la R.pull up.

en esa modalidad si es factible el asunto .

AHORA SI TU PROFESOR UNIVERSITARIO quiere que tu tengas energia sin usar una fuente de energia , dile que ya tienes diseñado un sistema de energia que proviene de la nada, y tambien una puerta dimensional, pero te tienen que pagar 1 millon de euros de adelanto y darte 1 mes de ventaja (digo de tiempo para entregar el proyecto ) .


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 16, 2010)

y si usan un 40106 son 6 trigger en un solo chip es cmos


----------



## piccoro (Ene 30, 2010)

hay algun circuito simple que se pueda hacer con este timer contando con lo sigueinte:

Resistor de 1K, 1/8 de watt.
Diodos 1N4148
Condensador Electrolítico de 10uF/25V
Diodos LEDs 
ne555

quiero comenzar con algo sencillo


----------



## lubeck (Ene 30, 2010)

> ne555
> 
> quiero comenzar con algo sencillo


Oye,opino que es buena tu elección de comenzar con el 555, lo que yo te recomendaría es que mejor busques en marcas mas economicas porque la NE es un poco mas cara, puede ser LM555. y si... hay muchos esquemas con el 555 es uno de los CI mas populares, en el google pon 555 y busca imagenes.... tambien si pones simuladores 555 hay unos que te ayudarían a configurarlo astable o monoastable
si no encuentras nada de tu agrado y quieres algo en especifico... comenta...
tambien te recomiendo que obtengas algún simulador electrónico como el livewire para simular y el pcb wizard para hacer placas..... taringa....
post.end.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2010)

hay muchos circuitos en este foro y en toda la web .

pone 555 en el buscador yfijate que te parece mas facil.

te recomiendo mirar la datasheet, aunque te parezca confusa te iras familiarizando .

saludos


----------



## piccoro (Feb 2, 2010)

alguien tiene algun circuito con leds y el ne555 pero en imagenes?? es que aun no aprendo a leer los diagramas :S


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2010)

piccoro: debes saber un par de cosas del 555 y de la electronica en general antes de comenzar:

1) no podes trabajar en esto (aun si es hobbie) sin saber leer diagramas...

2) el 555 es un integrado muy utilizado pero es muy sensible y no siempre funciona de primera...ademas debes saber configurarlo en astable o monostable.

3) el funcionamiento interno del 555 te va a ayudar a entender mejor como funciona.

4) tambien es de gran ayuda traducir las palabras del ingles tecnico al español asi entendes que significa cada patita del 555 y porqué alguna es de carga, otra de descarga, otra de disparo...etc...etc...

saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 3, 2010)

piccoro dijo:


> alguien tiene algun circuito con leds y el ne555 pero en imagenes?? es que aun no aprendo a leer los diagramas :S


 
Espero q*UE* esto t*E* sirva, es lo basico en timer555:


----------



## PEBE (Feb 3, 2010)

creo que este video esta muy bien para lo qe necesitas pero te recomiendo que aprendas a leer diagramas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erWxrwQN8FI

y bueno ya que aprendas a leer diagramas te recomiendo que empieces con este sencillo circuito con un transistor 2n2222

http://images.google.com.mx/imgres?...2222&hl=es&rlz=1T4RNTN_esMX350MX351&sa=N&um=1


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 4, 2010)

muy buen video, ya lo habia visto pero creo q*UE* te enseña claramente como realizar el temporizador con el NE555


----------



## PEBE (Feb 4, 2010)

si, esta perfecto para los principiantes


----------



## PEBE (Feb 10, 2010)

el diagrama del transistor 2N2222 tambien esta sencillo e interezante


----------



## zerart (Feb 24, 2010)

Necesito ayuda hice el temporizador con el 555 cuando lo conecto al led se ve muy bien , pero cuando lo conecto al contador 74161 cuenta de 2 en dos alguien sabe que estoy haciendo mal T_T.
No se por *QUE* no puedo comenzar un nuevo tema. Ayuda , Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola zerat.

Publíca tu circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zerart (Feb 25, 2010)

El circuito funciona al implementarlo en el proteus pero a la hora de implementarlo en el protoboard, parece que da dos pulsos seguidos y luego se detiene.
R1=330 Ohm
P1=1MB
C1= 25V, 10 uF
Fuente = 5 V





Cuando la salida de este lo pongo en el contador 74161 en el display de 7 segmentos comienza a contar de 2 en 2. Probe el contador poniendo su entrada del clock a un switch y si cuenta bien. =( 
Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola.
Pon un LEDs con su resistencia el pata 3 del 555 y tierra para ver si funciona correcto (cambia tu resistencia de 330 ohm por 1K) en el protoboard.
Si el 555 está bien entonces es la instalación del 74161 la que debes revisar.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Publica el circuito del 74161


----------



## zerart (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola gracias mira resolvi el problema, pienso es por la fuenteponiendo la entrada de sde otro protobar que estaba con el contador, display, y decoder, esto hizo que bajara la "potencia" de la fuente y funciono como si fuera resistencia de 1K(Como tu lo dices).

Cuando contaba de dos en dos si lo probe con un led y este 
se perndia y apagaba como si diera un pulso.

Coloque como me sugeriste la resistencia de 1k y funcionó al probarlo desde el mismo protoboard donde se encontraba el 555.

Gracias.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Felicidades por q te alla funcionado!!!! nuestro compañero *elaficionado* siempre ayuda y le doy mis felicitaciones!!!!!!


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Mar 1, 2010)

Buenas tengo una pequeña duda.!!! estoy armando una pantalla con led's. para ser exacta de* 340 led's *con un circuito* astable* q encienda 10 seg. y apague 10 seg. Tengo problemas con la intensidad algunos consumen menos corriente q otros, por lo tanto unos brillan mas que otros, cuando subo el voltaje la intensidad se normaliza pero el circuito no me hace el cambio de encendido-apagado. espero ayuda Gracias =)


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola.
Cómo es tu circuito.
Debes tener en cuenta que el brillos de los LEDs depende de la corriente que pasa por el LED y no del voltaje que cae en él, ya que, el voltaje del LED permanece casi constante dentro un determinado rango de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Mar 12, 2010)

gracias corazon.!! disculpa la tardansa.!! pss tenias razon habia utilizado diferente tipos de led, pero gracias a dios todo resuelto y me salio excelente.!! besos.!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 12, 2010)

Margaritahoyos dijo:


> gracias corazon.!! disculpa la tardansa.!! pss tenias razon habia utilizado diferente tipos de led, pero gracias a dios todo resuelto y me salio excelente.!! besos.!


 
que buena que te halla resultado... cuando puedas podrias poner algunas imagenes para que veamos tu poryecto???¿¿¿


----------



## PEBE (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola, disculpen como puedo controlar el tiempo entre pulso y pulso del  555? Osea 1 pulso cada segundo o cada 2. La capacitancia aplicada al 555 es directamente proporcional al tiempo entre pulso y pulso?, es decir por ejemplo si un capacitor de 1uf me da un segundo entre pulso y pulso uno de 2uf me va a dar 2 segundos entre estos?(logico un capacitor de 1uf no me va dar un pulso de 1 segundo es solo un ejemplo).

Bueno de antemano gracias y un saludo a la comunidad


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Como Aestable (Astable).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## PEBE (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok,ok muchas gracias despeja mas mis dudas


----------



## Sasha Aleksander (May 24, 2010)

El documento biene muy bien explicado, gracias, tenia ciertas dudas


----------



## KarlosDC23 (May 25, 2010)

Sasha Aleksander dijo:


> El documento biene muy bien explicado, gracias, tenia ciertas dudas


 
Yo tambien tenia mis dudas al principio (las mas complicadas realmente) pero sobre como temporizar y colocar elementos para hacer diferentes tiempos, ya resulta facil para hacer diseños


----------



## PEBE (May 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, resulta que me surgio otra duda acerca del 555 al parecer es muy basica pero en fin. Hace poco arme dos circuitos con el 555 (astable) pero cuando los alimento de la misma fuente de energia (una bateria de 7.2v) no funciona, pero si desconecto un circuito el otro anda perfecto, a mi parecer hay una caida de tensión, pero se podra solucionar poniendo un capacitor a la salida de voltage de a pila?. Espero sus comentarios, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2010)

Hola.

Dices aestable (astable), pero no dices que excitan esos circuitos, LEDs, parlantes, etc.
Tampoco dices que capacidad tienen las baterías (Ah o amperio-hora).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 27, 2010)

Me parece que tu pila ya esta muy dasgastada o descargada, el uso del capacitor solo alcanzaria para que retarde esa caida pero seria un tiempo muy pequeño.


----------



## PEBE (May 27, 2010)

Ok, disculpen por no ser tan especifico. Los elementos de salida son relés a 5volts (uno por timmer), emm y las especificaciones de la bateria son: 3500mAH es de NI-MH 7.2volts. Y gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 27, 2010)

uuu, me parece qu los 555 no soportan la corriente que quieres demandarles y estan dejando de funcionar, tu circuito tiene transistor de salida con su diodo, quizas esto hace que los 555 dejen de oerar correctamente.

Conectas la salida de tu astable


----------



## PEBE (May 28, 2010)

Osea, dices que ese diagrama puede ser la solucion o como?


----------



## danielxxx (May 28, 2010)

hola a todos,hace un rato cree un nuevo tema, relacionado al 555 y no habia visto este  tema muy completo pero no vi nada relacionado a mi problema, tengo el siguiente problema: de la salida de un picaxe mandar una señal al reset del 555 (pin4), segun mi practica( a modo que ustedes tengan otra opinion) este reset funciona con una señal de gnd y el picaxe manda una señal positiva como lo hago???


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 28, 2010)

danielxxx dijo:


> hola a todos,hace un rato cree un nuevo tema,  relacionado al 555 y no habia visto este  tema muy completo pero no vi  nada relacionado a mi problema, tengo el siguiente problema: de la  salida de un picaxe mandar una señal al reset del 555 (pin4), segun mi  practica( a modo que ustedes tengan otra opinion) este reset funciona  con una señal de gnd y el picaxe manda una señal positiva como lo  hago???


Ponle una not al la salida del pic y de ahi lo mandas al reset(4) del 555.



PEBE dijo:


> Osea, dices que ese diagrama puede ser la solucion o como?


Si tu pila esta bien cargada esto deberia de funcionar. esto hace que el 555 no te suminstre la corriente que ocupa el rele, y el diodo cuida al transistor de energia que puede regresar de la bobina del rele. Por que no lo pruebas y nos dices como te fue??


----------



## danielxxx (May 28, 2010)

hola jaime, gracias por tu respuesta. pero mis conocimientos en electronica no son tan grandes, asi que al grano que es un not??? de antemano grascias


----------



## g.corallo (May 28, 2010)

daniel una not es una compuerta logica


----------



## danielxxx (May 28, 2010)

muchas gracias g. corallo antes de continuar con mi proyecto leere que es una compuerta logica.


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 28, 2010)

lo que que hace esta compuerta logica es invertir el valor qu temos al entrada si tienes un uno (5V) a la entrada al salida tenemos un cero(0V) logico, o viceverserva esta es la tabla de verdad y su simbolo:






La not mas comun es la 74LS04 este integrado trae 6 de estas compuertas utiliza la que quieras y recuerda todas la compuertas se alimentan con 5V (las mas comunes)


Compuetas logicas

Esta el la configuracion del 74LS04


----------



## KarlosDC23 (May 30, 2010)

*Compuertas Logicas: *

****    En sistemas digitales los niveles de voltajes son:    ****

*5 volts = 1 Lógico*
*0 volts = 0 Lógico*

a) *NOT:* Su salida corresponde a lo contrario de lo que entra....
            ECUACION: A = X (X es al reves de A)
            Ej: input 1 lógico = output 0 lógico

b) *AND:* la mas comun tiene 2 entradas y una salida (solamente tendra   
            una salida funcional si las 2 entradas son 1 lógicos)
            ECUACION: A x B = X
            Ej: 1º input 1 logico x 2º input 0 lógico = output 0 logico  
                1º input 1 logico x 2º input 1 logico = output 1 logico

c) *OR:* Tambien posee comunmente 2 entradas y una salida, pero al     
          contrario que la AND, se necesita que solo una de sus
          entradas sea logico para que la salida sea 1 logico
          ECUACION: A + B = X 
          Ej: 1º input 1 logico + 2º input 0 logico = output 1 logico
               1º input 0 logico + 2º input 0 logico =  output 0 logico 

d) *NOR y NAND: *son una mezcla entre las anteriores, es decir:
                       NOR = OR+NOT
                       ECUACION= A + B = X (pero al reves)
                       Ej: 1º input 1 logico + 2º input 0 logico = output 0 logico
                            1º input 0 logico + 2º input 0 logico =  output 1 logico 

                       NAND= AND+NOT
                       ECUACION= A x B = X (pero al reves)
                       Ej: 1º input 1 logico x 2º input 0 lógico = output 1 logico  
                           1º input 1 logico x 2º input 1 logico = output 0 logico


----------



## PEBE (May 31, 2010)

Gracias jaimepsantos lo voy a hacer. Un saludo


----------



## macuero (Jun 1, 2010)

hola por favor tengo un problema, y kisiera ke me ayuden, acontese lo siguiente:
nesecito tener una luz de 100W encendida por 22 horas la dia y que 2 horas permanescan apagadas. y lo mas importante es que kiero que haga el ciclo automaticamente que se pornga en funcionamiento una sola ves y repita el ciclo alta que se queme la bombilla luminosa... 

Por fa sugerencia o comentarios macuero@hotmail.com o por el mismo medio...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2010)

en realidad lo que necesitas es temporizar sólo las 2Hs que permanece apagada

podés utilizar varios 555 en cascada....o algo más complejito con PIC

pero sino podes gastar 30 pesos y comprar un reloj de esos analógicos que se enchufan a la red y sobre él enchufas la luz...

se programa con unas palanquitas...cada palanquita son 15 minutos.


----------



## PEBE (Jun 3, 2010)

No se si sea factible o practico pero, te haces el circuito con el 555 y le pones un capacitor cualquiera, claculas el tiempo que duro el pulso y despues haces "una regla de tres", es decir, supongamos que con 47uf el pulso duro 4 segundos ¿cuantos microfaradios se necesitan para 79200 segundos (osea 22 horas)? El unico problema es que me imagino que has de poner muchos capacitores en paralelo.Esa me imagino seria una solucion, yo ya lo hice pero no para crear un pulso de tanto tiempo,igual y funciona.Saludos.


----------



## danielxxx (Jun 9, 2010)

hola a todos en el foro, estoy ya de regreso en  mi proyecto en mis dias de descanzo y estoy probando lo de las compuertas,  creo que ya quedo  resuelto mi problema, les agradesco la ayuda y la informacion, un saludo.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 1, 2010)

¡¡Hola compañeros!!!
Disculpen las molestias pero tengo un problema que me gustaria que me ayudaran...
pienso usar el timer555 modo astable para temporizar un juego de luces (LEDs). Este juego de luces en verdad van a formar palabras, una que alumbre en T1 y otra en T2. El problema es que los LEDs me van a pedir mucha corriente, y eso me iría a quemar el Timer. Si alguien me ayuda se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## HADES (Ago 1, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> ¡¡Hola compañeros!!!
> Disculpen las molestias pero tengo un problema que me gustaria que me ayudaran...
> pienso usar el timer555 modo astable para temporizar un juego de luces (LEDs). Este juego de luces en verdad van a formar palabras, una que alumbre en T1 y otra en T2. El problema es que los LEDs me van a pedir mucha corriente, y eso me iría a quemar el Timer. Si alguien me ayuda se lo agradeceria mucho



en la salida de la patilla 3 usa un transistor de potencia como medio para prender los leds!!!

saludos!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 1, 2010)

gracias HADES!!!!
pensaba usar un transistor, el problema es que no me manejo mucho en el tema (recien me estan enseñando los NPN y PNP, estoy un poco atrasado ...
gracias nuevamente


----------



## HADES (Ago 1, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> gracias HADES!!!!
> pensaba usar un transistor, el problema es que no me manejo mucho en el tema (recien me estan enseñando los NPN y PNP, estoy un poco atrasado ...
> gracias nuevamente



evitandote problemillas seria bueno que uses un NPN con una resistencia tipica de 10Kilo ohmios de la salida 3 del NE555! el colector conectado a la fuente del 555 y el emisor es donde colocarias los leds que necesitas podrias probar un TIP 102.

saludos!

HADES


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Ago 1, 2010)

> ¡¡Hola compañeros!!!
> Disculpen las molestias pero tengo un problema que me gustaria que me ayudaran...
> pienso usar el timer555 modo astable para temporizar un juego de luces (LEDs). Este juego de luces en verdad van a formar palabras, una que alumbre en T1 y otra en T2. El problema es que los LEDs me van a pedir mucha corriente, y eso me iría a quemar el Timer. Si alguien me ayuda se lo agradeceria mucho


 
son muchos?? en realidad, yo no use el transistor y eso q realic uno con cien y tantos de LEDS  coloque un potenciometro para regular la corriente. tambien va de la forma en que los instales, yo lo hice en paralelo.!! =) SUERTE


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 1, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> evitandote problemillas seria bueno que uses un NPN con una resistencia tipica de 10Kilo ohmios de la salida 3 del NE555! el colector conectado a la fuente del 555 y el emisor es donde colocarias los leds que necesitas podrias probar un TIP 102.
> 
> saludos!
> 
> HADES


 
gracias HADES!!!, voy a probarlo primero con un simulador (no es por desconfiar ni nada, estoy muy agradecido, pero todavia soy inexperto y solo se lo basico)
gracias nuevamente!!!



Margaritahoyos dijo:


> son muchos?? en realidad, yo no use el transistor y eso q realic uno con cien y tantos de LEDS coloque un potenciometro para regular la corriente. tambien va de la forma en que los instales, yo lo hice en paralelo.!! =) SUERTE


 
mmm, yo tambien pienso hacerlos en paralelo, pues asi todos reciben la misma tension, el problema es la intensidad que recibe el timer... ¿podrias poner algun ejemplo de como lo hiciste Margaritahoyos?te estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Ago 1, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> todavia soy inexperto y solo se lo basico)


 
 te comprendo jejejeje 



KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> ¿podrias poner algun ejemplo de como lo hiciste Margaritahoyos?te estaria muy agradecido



aqui esta una imagen, espero te sirva


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 2, 2010)

¡¡¡¡¡mil gracias Margaritahoyos!!!!!
mmm, interesante tu circuito,
¿¿ese diodo son de los que parpadean verdad??
¿y cuantos son el maximo que puedo poner?¿100?
esa seria mi ultima duda, la verdad estoy muy agradecido
gracias!!


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 2, 2010)

el simbolo del led es de un led flashing


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 2, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> el simbolo del led es de un led flashing


Hola g.corallo
sip, me habia dado cuenta, solo tenia la duda por que no se usan a menudo por aqui (in my country), y me gustaria saber ¿cuanta tension piden?


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 2, 2010)

3.4V masomenos depende el color y 20mA


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Ago 4, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> masomenos depende el color



yo utilice azules. XD

y pss ahi les dejo una foto, eso si cuidado con la resistencia variable no vaya a ser que dejes chamuscados (QUEADOS) los LED'S. 

SUERTE..!!


----------



## sony (Ago 4, 2010)

Margaritahoyos dijo:


> yo utilice azules. XD
> 
> y pss ahi les dejo una foto, eso si cuidado con la resistencia variable no vaya a ser que dejes chamuscados (QUEADOS) los LED'S.
> 
> SUERTE..!!


hola margarita te quedo muy bien
saludos


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Ago 4, 2010)

sony dijo:


> hola margarita te quedo muy bien
> saludos



gracias sony.!! la verdad valio la pena..!


----------



## HADES (Ago 4, 2010)

Margaritahoyos dijo:


> yo utilice azules. XD
> 
> y pss ahi les dejo una foto, eso si cuidado con la resistencia variable no vaya a ser que dejes chamuscados (QUEADOS) los LED'S.
> 
> SUERTE..!!



Debo decir que esta de +10 Lindo!!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 37480
Bueno un electronico es asi:
Viendo dicho panel me dan ganas de ponerle un pic e inclusive un lcd para interfaz de comando pero mejor lo dejo ahi.


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Ago 4, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Debo decir que esta de +10 Lindo!!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 37480
> Bueno un electronico es asi:
> Viendo dicho panel me dan ganas de ponerle un pic e inclusive un lcd para interfaz de comando pero mejor lo dejo ahi.



-.- jejejejejeje :estudiando: para la proxima lo hago asi HADES jejeeje besus


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola.

Para evitar que se quemen los LEDs cuando varíes su brillo, puedes usar este circuito.



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El archivo en Livewire está en el archivo Zip


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 4, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Para evitar que se quemen los LEDs cuando varíes su brillo, puedes usar este circuito.
> ...
> Chao.
> ...


 
gracias elaficionado!!!
mmm, voy a pensarlo, esta muy buena la idea .
ahora, tengo que ver cuanto $$$ me van a costar los LEDs...
me gusto mucho la imagen de Margaritahoyos, pero en solo hacho de pensar en esos LEDs..
jajaja, saludos y que esten bien


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Ago 4, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> gracias elaficionado!!!
> mmm, voy a pensarlo, esta muy buena la idea .
> ahora, tengo que ver cuanto $$$ me van a costar los LEDs...
> me gusto mucho la imagen de Margaritahoyos, pero en solo hacho de pensar en esos LEDs..
> jajaja, saludos y que esten bien



amoor creeme q no gaste como piensas, eso son LED'S de las nuevas luces de navidad... te ahorras bastante =) el pequeño detalle es q no estamos por esa fecha lo que podrias hacer hacerte amigo de alguna casa comercial donde los venden y te hagan el favor ( Asi tuve que hacer yo  )


----------



## sony (Ago 4, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> gracias elaficionado!!!
> mmm, voy a pensarlo, esta muy buena la idea .
> ahora, tengo que ver cuanto $$$ me van a costar los LEDs...
> me gusto mucho la imagen de Margaritahoyos, pero en solo hacho de pensar en esos LEDs..
> jajaja, saludos y que esten bien


pregunta tamien aver en cuanto te salen por mayoreo alo mejor te mejoran el precio
saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 5, 2010)

Margaritahoyos dijo:


> amoor creeme q no gaste como piensas, eso son LED'S de las nuevas luces de navidad... te ahorras bastante =) el pequeño detalle es q no estamos por esa fecha lo que podrias hacer hacerte amigo de alguna casa comercial donde los venden y te hagan el favor ( Asi tuve que hacer yo  )


 
hoho, pues no es mala idea , mmm la unica casa comercial que conosco de gran prestigio es "casa royal", pero va mucha gente a comprar XD
la mayoria de los lugares donde voy a comprar son locales, ahi vere que hago jejejej
gracias por el dato



sony dijo:


> pregunta tamien aver en cuanto te salen por mayoreo alo mejor te mejoran el precio
> saludos


 
si, me hacen un pequeño descuento por ser estudiante, pero igual me salen algo caro 
en mi pais, los LEDs valen $100, lo que equivalen a un "Kapo"
saludos!!!!


----------



## HADES (Ago 5, 2010)

Tambien te podes guiar con la lista de proveedores del foro:
tabla_proveedores [Witronica]
y buscas los de tu pais saludos!

HADES


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 5, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Tambien te podes guiar con la lista de proveedores del foro:
> tabla_proveedores [Witronica]
> y buscas los de tu pais saludos!
> 
> HADES


 
jajajajaj, es curioso, sabes?
yo ayude con los proveedores de mi pais
en un tema que hizo Fogonazo

en todo caso voy a ver!!!


----------



## alexissiancas (Ago 8, 2010)

si alguien me ay*UD*ara a convertir una onda cuadrada que sale del pin 3 a una triangular, e intentado coloc*AN*do diodos rectificadores, un transistor BC548C y filtros, pero la onda obtenida pare*C*e mas una a*S*errada.
La otra opcion seria agregando un opamp, si alguien tuviera el diagrama plz!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2010)

Mira esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 5725


----------



## alexissiancas (Ago 8, 2010)

gracias, le echare un ojo

Una pregunta, ese potenciometro (RW1) para que sirve????, yo quisiera que el tiempo de encendido y apagado del led sean iguales (1/2), segun tengo entendido esto se da cuando R7(en el diagrama) es 0 (segun el inge que me enseña), pero no logro obtenerlo . . .


----------



## HADES (Ago 8, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 5725



eh, Fogonazo seria posible aumentar la tension de las señales cambiando el transistor actual que tiene el BC547 por digamos un 2N2222A?

saludos!

HADES


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2010)

alexissiancas dijo:


> .....Una pregunta, ese potenciometro (RW1) para que sirve????,


Supongo que estas hablando de *RV1*, ajusta el nivel de la señal de salida.


> yo quisiera que el tiempo de encendido y apagado del led sean iguales (1/2), segun tengo entendido esto se da cuando R7(en el diagrama) es 0 (segun el inge que me enseña), pero no logro obtenerlo . . .


¿ De que led estas hablando ?



HADES dijo:


> ...seria posible aumentar la tension de las señales cambiando el transistor actual que tiene el BC547 por digamos un 2N2222A?


Nop, porque el transistor trabaja como seguidor de tensión de la salida de los Filtros.
Para una mayor tensión de salida se puede aplicar mayor tensión de alimentación o poner una etapa amplificadora.


----------



## HADES (Ago 8, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, porque el transistor trabaja como seguidor de tensión de la salida de los Filtros.Para una mayor tensión de salida se puede aplicar mayor tensión de alimentación o poner una etapa amplificadora.



De veras no me habia percatado de ese detallito gracias!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

hellow me vine aqui para no abrir otro tema:

alguna vez notaron cuando probaron algo con el 555 esto :
cuando la salida esta por pasar e masa a positivo hay un incremento en el consumo notable.

se deduce que esa sobre corriente no s consumo de la salida la cual es estable, asi que es consumo de el 555 (interno) 

alguna idea de por que ???


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 9, 2011)

Wuau!!
me impresiono esto fernandob!!!
crear una señal cuadrada asi de facil, resulta ser mas sencillo!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

mira , yo al 555 lo uso asi:

son 4 patas ........muchas veces le hago los puentes afuera y lo pongo en la placa de canto .
ya lo dije hace mucho que es un inversor.
+...........-.........ent...........sal........

y no se por que pero V. control jmas me dio problemas dejarla suelta.
sera por que lo uso en aplicaciones sin mucho ruido .


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://tech-freaks.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/boost_converter_sch.png

Hola a todos!!!yo tambien estoy trabajando con un 555.
esto es un convertidor elevador, y quisiera saber como puedo mantener la misma salida, aun metiendole una carga de 1k y 25W, se que es con la realimentacion o eso creo, quisiera saber si tengo que quitar el transistor BJT y la R4 y conectar directamente la realimentacion a la pata 5, por ese transistor puede ser el que me disminuya la tension cuando le conecto la carga?

Gracias 
Saludos


----------

